# Carp Hunt



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is a pick of a day on the water using my custom take down recurve with an AMS Retriever reel . The bow was a gift built by my brother . The carp were gratefully received by a needy family . I need to make the transition to sling bow so I take shots from my Kayak . This will open up a whole new opportunity and adventure .

View attachment 87687


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Nice haul  Takes me back to my childhood. The french fry factory dumped waste bits of fries into the Snake River. It was perfectly legal at the time. The carp came to the waste pipe dump for a easy meal. We shot them with our bows. Good times


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's awesome!!


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

That is awesome for sure!! Only thing that would make it cooler...if you got them with a slingbow!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice! I bet that's a blast!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Holy CARP !!! :bouncy:


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice haul my friend...glad you have somepeoplein need for fish too off set there buying food items....

~AKAOldmiser


----------

